# Weight at 8 weeks



## twofastdogs (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi all,
Piper had her 1st puppy visit today. Looks great according to our vet. A few worms but she said that is to be expected. She weighed 8 lbs 11 oz. How is that? I didn't have a lot of time for questions because my 2 kids were there (long story), and frankly it didn't even occur to me until the 90 minute car ride home( we are in the middle of a snowstorm).

I plan to take her in next thurs. just for a weight check.

Thanks!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

All puppies are different. Bogey was tiny and only weighed about 7 pounds at 8 weeks. Ace weighs 12 pounds at 8 weeks.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Murphy was 10.5 at 8 weeks.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank weighed 20 lbs. at 8 weeks. 

*Oops...10 lbs. at 8 weeks.* (20 lbs. at 10 weeks)


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

WOW and I thought my dog was big, he was 10lbs 4oz at 8 weeks


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

That is not a bad weight, especially given some worms. Depending on her overall size, maybe a little lighter than average. Rhonda Hovan quotes a weight of around 10 pounds for 8 weeks as ideal. It is better for them to be on the lighter side, than it is to be heavier.

Here is some information on puppy weights from Rhonda Hovan, a Golden breeder/judge and considered to be somewhat of an expert on Golden health

http://www.goldenretriever.lv/Rhonda Hovan Slow Grow 2002.doc

You will be surprised at her growth, especially once the worms are taken care of


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

Teddy was 12.6 lbs.


----------



## twofastdogs (Nov 8, 2009)

20 POUNDS!! Wow, we have some catching up to do! What does hank weigh now?


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Lucy was 6.6lbs at 8 weeks. She's now roughly 35 lbs at almost 20 weeks.


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

Magnus was almost 9 lbs at 8 weeks and Leila was 6 lbs.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Bailey was 7 pounds at 8 weeks.


----------



## KristyMinMN (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh dear... I have a big girl - Bella was 16 lbs at 8 weeks, 3 days. 

According to her records from the breeder, she was 11.6 lbs at 6.5 weeks. We got her from the breeder right at 8 wks. She has another weigh-in on Monday... I'll ask the vet about her gaining too fast.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

KristyMinMN said:


> Oh dear... I have a big girl - Bella was 16 lbs even at 8 weeks, 3 days.


 
Conner was 16 pounds at 8 weeks also. The vet thought he would be over 100 pounds. But he's only 70 (I do keep him thin though, most pet people I'm sure would have more weight on him).

Annabel was about 8 pounds and Flip was about 10.


----------

